# Wife doesn't love me. But I still do.



## Venon (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi all,

I and my wife are together for 8 years (3years married). I am 30 and she's 28. Recently she told that she's not in love with me anymore and wants the divorce. Unfortunately, I noticed coldness last few years but ignored it. She mentioned a few times she feels more with the friend with me than with a man... I know I have not been an ideal man but my situation is way worse than hers, as I am feeling left alone and she is getting better and looking in the future. We don't have kids. I wanted it for already a few years, but she didn't. 

Maybe it looks like my wife is a *****, but I do blame my self here for being too sensitive, insecure, instead of being more masculine, manly. I started these changes being more confident, working on myself, my goals but it seems she's not interested and she is getting away every day. We still live together, and we agreed to take 3 months as a trial period to see if anything comes up, but she mentioned she is losing all hopes every day and feels more and more unattached to me and my feelings. 

I'm not crying, begging here or anything, trying to stay positive, take her somewhere to do fun stuff, etc, but it's not working. 

I'm not expecting you would understand my situation, but it feels a bit better to share it with you guys.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Many will understand and share similar stories here, empathize with you, it's an age old story.

And you'll get the best advice which is now, concentrate on you, not W, and get ready for your new better future life. 

Better to D now than later.

Buck up, it will be hard, but you can do it.

If you share a little more, some advice will be better tailored for you but only as your comfortable sharing. 

You'll find more details better discourse here. And folks aren't shy in conversing which is helpful. 

Best,


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

You received the famous fatal speech, ILYBNILWY and it's over.

Sorry your playing the pick me dance. And it never ever works. You subconsciously doing this and it lowers you value as your wife sees it. She's found someone who is thrilling and exciting, and your just in the way. You need to man up do the 180* and get ready for divorce. 

She has prepared herself in this way and you should do the same. You had your shot and as for her getting better looking, is this why your trying to hang on? You are being seen as weak by her and she is rather repulsive by this, and is using this feeling as justification to move emotionally away. 

Keep your pride and your backbone intact, just file!! Get your shark lawyer and end this train crash. Or you will linger for as long as she can use you your just as a ATM, until her ducks are aligned.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

The best thing you can do at this point is concentrate on yourself. You cannot change what your W does or feels so change the only thing you have control over, yourself. Hit the gym, get a hobby, etc. Improve yourself. Prepare for your new life. It will be hard and there will be painful times ahead but you WILL get thru this. There are a lot of us here that have been in your shoes and we can help you


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> The best thing you can do at this point is concentrate on yourself. You cannot change what your W does or feels so change the only thing you have control over, yourself. Hit the gym, get a hobby, etc. Improve yourself. Prepare for your new life. It will be hard and there will be painful times ahead but you WILL get thru this. There are a lot of us here that have been in your shoes and we can help you


Listen and believe Numb26, read his challenge. He's a rock and you can be also.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Venon said:


> trying to stay positive, take her somewhere to do fun stuff, etc, but it's not working.


And, it will continue not working. Your wife has put you in the "friend zone". 



Venon said:


> I'm not expecting you would understand my situation


You're kidding, right ??

There are at least a dozen guys on here who understand your situation perfectly. Some of them moved on from the marriage and found new partners. Others didn't. 

The horrible thing you find out at the end of the friend zone (that's when you tell her to go in her own jack yard and back off) is that you were ALWAYS in the friend zone.
She married you for your "qualities"....ability to provide, good "father material", stability, white-picket-fence-and-2.4-kids, etc..... and she thought she could learn to be
attracted to you, or she could "change" you into being the alpha male she wanted, while having a good marital partner.

Like @Tilted 1 said, your wife is likely to have found someone she feels attracted to. If it is not already at that stage, the stage coming is when she decides to "cake eat".... to keep you for stability and security, and have excitement and fun with the OM. The OM usually "wins", because he doesn't have to be good husband, "father material", "provider", etc. He can only be a "fun" guy...... but you have the responsibility.....


----------



## Venon (Mar 26, 2020)

I can share more folks, thanks for listening. She said some really hurting words for me recently, and just a few days ago I told her that I don't want to hear anything related topic about other men, what disrespects my feelings as husband and human being. She apologized and I haven't heard anything now. But that doesn't change the situation. I've ****ed up guys, there's a reason I made her for my wife, as she is/was a great woman. That kind of woman, where the other guys just can't resist how beautiful she is. She enjoys the attention and I've worked a lot on my jealousness, so at least I improved somewhere. The sad thing is that I allowed myself to get in this ****ing situation, where I almost feel my heart and brains exploding. Tomorrow I have a call with a psychologist, as probably everyone will do anything to make themselves better. And on top is this Corona Virus Quaratined time. We can't hide from each other, still sleeping in one bed... Can't do anything. Not sure how to live life with her. I'm going to be polite - neutral, even though I do understand that from that she will feel better, as she will believe I'm doing better and not that anymore in love with her, which is not the case for me. I am/will be bleeding inside. Thanks for reading this post.


----------



## Venon (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks. what you say is probably correct. You know I feel that I've been beaten in life so hard now. To be honest, I have a good life, never complained about attention from women, have a solid financial background, feeling smart enough to do my own things and take care of my love ones, but this moment is so hard. And you know what hurts the most, is that we were at that stage when we would try out kids, and now all gone. I'm 30, not feeling that young again. Not sure why, but the instinct of having something after me is now so strong and I know this will be delayed a lot. I've no doubts that she will find someone and in a year or two from now will have a baby... that is so hard to accept when you were with the person for 8 years.s


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Venon said:


> I can share more folks, thanks for listening. She said some really hurting words for me recently, and just a few days ago I told her that I don't want to hear anything related topic about other men, what disrespects my feelings as husband and human being. She apologized and I haven't heard anything now. But that doesn't change the situation. I've ****ed up guys, there's a reason I made her for my wife, as she is/was a great woman. That kind of woman, where the other guys just can't resist how beautiful she is. She enjoys the attention and I've worked a lot on my jealousness, so at least I improved somewhere. The sad thing is that I allowed myself to get in this ****ing situation, where I almost feel my heart and brains exploding. Tomorrow I have a call with a psychologist, as probably everyone will do anything to make themselves better. And on top is this Corona Virus Quaratined time. We can't hide from each other, still sleeping in one bed... Can't do anything. Not sure how to live life with her. I'm going to be polite - neutral, even though I do understand that from that she will feel better, as she will believe I'm doing better and not that anymore in love with her, which is not the case for me. I am/will be bleeding inside. Thanks for reading this post.


Yes, this quarantine will make it hard but the first thing you need to do is STOP sleeping in the same bed. She has made it clear that she no longer wants you so why are you punishing yourself? Distance yourself as much as possible (I know it will be hard being in the same house but try). 

She is playing mind games with you if she is talking about other men to you. That is disrespectful and I am glad you called her out on it.

You need to call a lawyer. ASAP You need to get ahead of this before it starts to snowball.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Venon said:


> Thanks. what you say is probably correct. You know I feel that I've been beaten in life so hard now. To be honest, I have a good life, never complained about attention from women, have a solid financial background, feeling smart enough to do my own things and take care of my love ones, but this moment is so hard. And you know what hurts the most, is that we were at that stage when we would try out kids, and now all gone. I'm 30, not feeling that young again. Not sure why, but the instinct of having something after me is now so strong and I know this will be delayed a lot. I've no doubts that she will find someone and in a year or two from now will have a baby... that is so hard to accept when you were with the person for 8 years.s


Consider yourself lucky that there are no kids involved. Makes getting a D so much easier. And unfortunately, she already has somebody else. She wouldn't have made this move unless she had something on standby


----------



## Venon (Mar 26, 2020)

TJW said:


> And, it will continue not working. Your wife has put you in the "friend zone".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, tell me what you're offering. What should I do? I'm almost accepted that I'm lost her. My one side is saying to try, and another to put hands down. The reason where I'm in life now is that I never give up. That's against me.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Venon said:


> I can share more folks, thanks for listening. She said some really hurting words for me recently,


Journal what was said. You need to keep a history so she can't gaslight you



Venon said:


> and just a few days ago I told her that I don't want to hear anything related topic about other men, what disrespects my feelings as husband and human being.


Good or about time. Not sure which applies.




Venon said:


> there's a reason I made her for my wife, as she is/was a great woman.


Stop. You are pontificating about a vision you had about this person




Venon said:


> That kind of woman, where the other guys just can't resist how beautiful she is. She enjoys the attention and I've worked a lot on my jealousness, so at least I improved somewhere.


Stop.
Why even have this thought?
You've done few things here:
1) You made her an object of want and desire
2) You made yourself fail "how could she want me if all other guys want her because of her beauty"




Venon said:


> The sad thing is that I allowed myself to get in this ****ing situation, where I almost feel my heart and brains exploding.


True. We allow other to treat us the way that they do.



Venon said:


> Tomorrow I have a call with a psychologist, as probably everyone will do anything to make themselves better.


Good!



Venon said:


> And on top is this Corona Virus Quaratined time. We can't hide from each other,


Yes you can.
Unless you live in a 1 room studio, you can make an effort to not be around each other.




Venon said:


> still sleeping in one bed... Can't do anything.


This has to change.
You hit the couch.
She hits the couch.
Sleeping together changes.




Venon said:


> Not sure how to live life with her.


Sure you do.
You are now room mates in a lease neither of you can break for some period of time.

1) 180 - your life now depends on it
2) Lawyer. You need to know your rights
3) Counselor for you (Done).
4) Eat.
5) Sleep (at least 8 hours a night if possible)
6) Drink water (avoid alcohol at this point, it won't help)
7) Get to gym and start working out - it helps the body, the mind, and the soul - Since you are in lock down, order some weights from amazon. Go run outside
8) Start to separate funds - again, since you are in lock down, this may take some time.




Venon said:


> Hey man, tell me what you're offering. What should I do? I'm almost accepted that I'm lost her. My one side is saying to try, and another to put hands down. The reason where I'm in life now is that I never give up. That's against me.


That's great that you never give up.
That's a good quality, until it's not.


She has made it clear that she is done.
She's made it clear, per your own admission, for several years.

She's told you what she wants - a divorce.
Believe her when she says this.

There's no reason to keep skating uphill now.

She's had several years to detach.
This is going to get real bad for you if you don't start believing her and making changes to yourself.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

snerg said:


> That's great that you never give up.
> That's a good quality, until it's not.
> 
> .


Now is the time for this^^^^^


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Venon said:


> I can share more folks, thanks for listening. She said some really hurting words for me recently, and just a few days ago I told her that I don't want to hear anything related topic about other men, what disrespects my feelings as husband and human being. .


Use this as your strength to move forward and out. Don't swim in the lake of pain. Move forward.


----------



## Venon (Mar 26, 2020)

Guys, this is almost the only place on the internet, which gives such thoughts... All youtube, google is full of stories and advises how to be more masculine, and get your wife to love you again, or get your ex back. Leave the friendzone and be manly again for your girlfriend/wife. Seems you guys don't believe in that ****... I should probably do the same...


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

The reason why we've experience what you are going through and want you to save yourself the pain and misery, of losing your backbone in the process.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

But what you said could hold up if your wife RESPECTED YOU!! she doesn't and she's checked out the ladies here will soon be here and tell you the same most likely.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

There's an old saying: "If you love something, let it go. If it comes back to you it's yours. If it doesn't, it was never meant to be."
The best course of action for you now is to utilize the concepts of shock and awe to your advantage.
Without delay, research and swiftly implement the 180. Go full force. Show no mercy. Use that time to assess and formulate your game plan.
Lawyer up! Have her served at work. Take control of the situation. Reclaim your agency.
At that point, you will know if you have anything to work with. If she shows any remorse or true sorrow, you may have a chance. At that point, if she has any interest in remaining married, tell her it is incumbent upon her to win you back and do her part to work on and repair/correct the marital problems.
If she doesn't care, let the process take its course.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Venon said:


> Guys, this is almost the only place on the internet, which gives such thoughts... All youtube, google is full of stories and advises how to be more masculine, and get your wife to love you again, or get your ex back. Leave the friendzone and be manly again for your girlfriend/wife. Seems you guys don't believe in that ****... I should probably do the same...


Why would you want to be with a woman who disrespected you and made it clear that you aren't her choice? These are many other women out there that will. It's time to pick yourself up and treat yourself better. You are not a doormat, quit letting her treat you as one.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello, @Venon 

Sorry, you find yourself in this situation. You seem to know you need to address yourself before you address the relationship. It would be helpful to remember you only have control over yourself and not what she does or feels. Work on yourself exclusively and not worry whether she cares or not. You are responsible for your happiness, not her. 

Here is some reading and there is more in my signature... No More Mr. Nice Guy and The Subtle Art of Not Giving a ****

It's about loving yourself, not about getting anyone else to love you. 

Best


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Venon said:


> I'm almost accepted that I'm lost her. My one side is saying to try, and another to put hands down.


The sooner you accept that you "lost" her ??...... seriously ?? I don't think you "lost" something that WAS NOT YOURS from the beginning....

Other people, including our spouses, are not people we can "have" or "keep".... if we have intimate relationships with them.... it has to be THEIR GIFT.

If they are unwilling to give the gift, there's nothing we can do but accept it.



Venon said:


> Seems you guys don't believe in that ****...


100% correct. That **** is what some numbskull wrote on the internet. We have BTDT. The internet authors are Howard Cosell, and we are Frank Gifford
and Don Meredith. We have the fractures, the torn tendons, the hot baths, the ice.... Mr. Cosell became a football commentator by being a sports journalist. His
commentary came through observation. Messrs. Gifford and Meredith became football commentators by the bruises and the broken bones. Their commentary
came through experience.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

TJW said:


> The sooner you accept that you "lost" her ??...... seriously ?? I don't think you "lost" something that WAS NOT YOURS from the beginning....
> 
> Other people, including our spouses, are not people we can "have" or "keep".... if we have intimate relationships with them.... it has to be THEIR GIFT.
> 
> If they are unwilling to give the gift, there's nothing we can do but accept it.


*Yes yes yes*


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Basically, you are coming off as a whinny man, that all it can do is ask: why me, why me? That's the reaction of a 13 years old girl that just lost her first puppy love.

Get off that martyr mentally and start acting like a man. She's not in love with you, period. Time to accept it and move on with your life. How much it hurts, or how much you love her is irrelevant. 

Start showing your pride and your manhood. Pretend she's invisible. Why are you still in the same bed with her? Why man? Why haven't you show her divorce papers? Why haven't you started to show her that she is pretty easily Replecible? Why are you defining your life based on this woman? Is this how little of an opinion you have of yourself?


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Venon, First off, so sorry you are here. I was in your shoes once, kinda. Only difference was I had been married 30 years, 3 older kids. I never saw it coming. I was knocked completely for a loop. (still embarassed to think of how I was, crying to my friends). Hardest thing ever? Not thinking about her. You cant stop, you always are analyzing talks. Heck, my xwife told me that she lost love for me 5 years earlier. So for a year, I would think of a good memory, figure out when it was, so I would know if she loved me during that time. I would do this over and over!

I know where you are at is all I am saying.

Two things I would offer up. Time and you. Time: it is the only answer, time will heal, not compoletely but better and better. Problem with Time is it takes time. So while you are waiting, go with #2.... You. Get "you" on some kind of exercise program. Go to the gym, join a running/swimming club. something you enjoy but something that makes you work. Then start doing things you like, I turned off the tv for a year and read books instead. I walked my dog every night rain or shine or cold or heat. (Best days of that dogs life, she loved those walks!) Concentrate on you. With no kids, and this is very important, seperate from her. Dont call or text or check her social media. Become your own man, let your mind and body heal, it will get better!

Hoosier


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Numb26 said:


> Why would you want to be with a woman who disrespected you and made it clear that you aren't her choice? These are many other women out there that will. It's time to pick yourself up and treat yourself better. You are not a doormat, quit letting her treat you as one.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

snerg said:


>


My phone but probably my knowledge exactly how to do this is beyond me. Oh well!


----------



## Venon (Mar 26, 2020)

Rob_1 said:


> Basically, you are coming off as a whinny man, that all it can do is ask: why me, why me? That's the reaction of a 13 years old girl that just lost her first puppy love.
> 
> Get off that martyr mentally and start acting like a man. She's not in love with you, period. Time to accept it and move on with your life. How much it hurts, or how much you love her is irrelevant.
> 
> Start showing your pride and your manhood. Pretend she's invisible. Why are you still in the same bed with her? Why man? Why haven't you show her divorce papers? Why haven't you started to show her that she is pretty easily Replecible? Why are you defining your life based on this woman? Is this how little of an opinion you have of yourself?


Hi, thanks. I would even take a punch from ya in my ****ing face and would thank you for it. However, my mind knows what to do and I will be doing this, but no matter how strong I can look outside, I feel crushed inside. That is the reality now.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Dont let her know you are crushed.... Fake it until you make it!


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Exactly. Don't let her know how badly you are hurting. Fake it 'till the end. Just show a facade of a strong prud man. That's what she needs to see.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Venon said:


> Guys, this is almost the only place on the internet, which gives such thoughts... All youtube, google is full of stories and advises how to be more masculine, and get your wife to love you again, or get your ex back. Leave the friendzone and be manly again for your girlfriend/wife. Seems you guys don't believe in that ****... I should probably do the same...


It is not that if you are a non-masculine man you should not try to be different. No matter what woman say, they hate weak men that are not masculine, it is what it is...

What everyone is telling you is that with your wife, it is too late. She already has someone else, get it??? 

She is having an affair, with at least one guy, and she is ready to leave you and be with him. 

This stuff is not that hard...


----------



## Venon (Mar 26, 2020)

BluesPower said:


> It is not that if you are a non-masculine man you should not try to be different. No matter what woman say, they hate weak men that are not masculine, it is what it is...
> 
> What everyone is telling you is that with your wife, it is too late. She already has someone else, get it???
> 
> ...


I don't believe she has someone specific now, I guess some few candidates which showed some interested. Or she is very good on hiding something. But yes, doesn't change the situation... by the way, I took my self as priority now, not showing any good or bad emotions for her. She even tried to hug me few times, but I rejected. I told her that I do understand the situation and won't put any effort. I said I give up, as I can't win this fight. She cried, but said nothing. Now just living together as a roommates, until this ****y corona ends. Already contacted the lawyer and will start it first. It's so hard to stay positive now, but from somewhere I'm able to find some strength. You guys are helping. Also reading book No More Mr Nice Guy.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Venon said:


> Guys, this is almost the only place on the internet, which gives such thoughts... All youtube, google is full of stories and advises how to be more masculine


Yes, this is good



> , and *get your wife to love you again*, or get your ex back. Leave the friendzone and be manly again *for your girlfriend/wife*.


But not this!!! Not "for your wife".



Venon said:


> I told her that I do understand the situation and won't put any effort. I said I give up, as I can't win this fight.


Too much discussion.

Do the 180. That means, seem okay, not unhappy, around her. Like she is a pleasant roommate (which she is) that you have no argument with.



> Also reading book *No More Mr Nice Guy.*


Yes, thoroughly recommended. Don't try to implement all the changes in it in one day! It's a process that takes months (or years). Start, and keep moving forwards, but don't do it in a panic rush.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Venon said:


> I don't believe she has someone specific now, I guess some few candidates which showed some interested. Or she is very good on hiding something. But yes, doesn't change the situation... by the way, I took my self as priority now, not showing any good or bad emotions for her. She even tried to hug me few times, but I rejected. I told her that I do understand the situation and won't put any effort. I said I give up, as I can't win this fight. She cried, but said nothing. Now just living together as a roommates, until this ****y corona ends. Already contacted the lawyer and will start it first. It's so hard to stay positive now, but from somewhere I'm able to find some strength. You guys are helping. Also reading book No More Mr Nice Guy.


She she'd tears because she knows that you know, think nothing of them. Just the f'up ways she has been to you and not just recently either. You are showing the sign of a man with a back bone, good for you!! Go to the to of this fourm and read the guidelines for the 180. Hang in there, brother. Did you leave the bedroom? Are you ignoring her proper?


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Look on Elle's signature for the 180 I have trouble to posting it for you.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Also Venon, if she is so secretive, you MAY want to check her cell phone bill -- it may show numbers she calls that you are not familiar with -- could give a hint as to who is now in her sights..... REALLY sorry you are going through this.

Just remember -- this woman is NOT who you thought she was -- you are in love with the IMAGE of her you have. She is NOT that image.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Venon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my wife are together for 8 years (3years married). I am 30 and she's 28. Recently she told that she's not in love with me anymore and wants the divorce. Unfortunately, I noticed coldness last few years but ignored it. She mentioned a few times she feels more with the friend with me than with a man... I know I have not been an ideal man but my situation is way worse than hers, as I am feeling left alone and she is getting better and looking in the future. We don't have kids. I wanted it for already a few years, but she didn't.
> 
> ...


That is the same as begging.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Venon said:


> I don't believe she has someone specific now, I guess some few candidates which showed some interested. Or she is very good on hiding something. But yes, doesn't change the situation... by the way, I took my self as priority now, not showing any good or bad emotions for her. She even tried to hug me few times, but I rejected. I told her that I do understand the situation and won't put any effort. I said I give up, as I can't win this fight. She cried, but said nothing. Now just living together as a roommates, until this ****y corona ends. Already contacted the lawyer and will start it first. It's so hard to stay positive now, but from somewhere I'm able to find some strength. You guys are helping. *Also reading book No More Mr Nice Guy.*


That’s a great first step but it only works if you apply it. To get the most from any book reread it 2 or 3 times.

Start walking, jogging. Any kind of exercise will do you a lot of good. Watch your diet and alcohol intake.

you'll be fine long term


----------



## Flowers1933 (Jul 25, 2019)

Venon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my wife are together for 8 years (3years married). I am 30 and she's 28. Recently she told that she's not in love with me anymore and wants the divorce. Unfortunately, I noticed coldness last few years but ignored it. She mentioned a few times she feels more with the friend with me than with a man... I know I have not been an ideal man but my situation is way worse than hers, as I am feeling left alone and she is getting better and looking in the future. We don't have kids. I wanted it for already a few years, but she didn't.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flowers1933 (Jul 25, 2019)

I feel your pain. I've been with my husband for 30 years and we were married 25 and have a 15-year-old daughter. Just out of the blue he was acting weird so I told him you need to go live with your mother taking figure out what's going on. After a few months I told him to come back home and we'll work on it and he said I can't picture myself in that house anymore. then he continued to live with his mother for the next 3 months it never told me what was going on. Just basically kept saying I can't picture myself back in that house. Then after 6 months he just says well you didn't even think I was coming back did you? I would think after 30 years I don't get a better explanation than that. I'm going to fight for everything I can get. Sorry You're hurting. I'm sure someday we both will be happy again.


----------



## Hypervibe (Apr 23, 2020)

TJW said:


> And, it will continue not working. Your wife has put you in the "friend zone".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We haven’t kids,but this resonates with me and my Situation right now,cake and eat it,my wife wants the single life,but my friendship and my safety net and skill set,


----------



## Hypervibe (Apr 23, 2020)

Hoosier said:


> Venon, First off, so sorry you are here. I was in your shoes once, kinda. Only difference was I had been married 30 years, 3 older kids. I never saw it coming. I was knocked completely for a loop. (still embarassed to think of how I was, crying to my friends). Hardest thing ever? Not thinking about her. You cant stop, you always are analyzing talks. Heck, my xwife told me that she lost love for me 5 years earlier. So for a year, I would think of a good memory, figure out when it was, so I would know if she loved me during that time. I would do this over and over!
> 
> I know where you are at is all I am saying.
> 
> ...


Superb


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

@Venon, any updates? How are you doing?


----------

